# Speicherbedarf von objekten/variablen feststellen



## äclipse (24. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen wie ich unter eclipse 3.4 feststelle wieviel Speicherbedarf meine variablen/objekte haben, denn irgendwie kann ich die 62 MB Ram im task manager nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## ps (24. Sep 2008)

dafür brauchst du einen profiler. ich glaube nicht das bei eclipse einer dabei ist - es gibt aber bestimmt irgendwo ein entsprechendes plugin.


----------



## foobar (24. Sep 2008)

Benutz einen Profiler dann siehste was los ist.


----------

